# KDE Software-/Paketverwaltung



## Andre267 (7. Juli 2012)

Schönen guten Tag,

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit KDE installiert und suche seit dem so etwas wie eine Software-/Paketverwaltung über die ich Programme installieren kann.

Bei irgend einer Linux Distribution gab es das mal und das fehlt mir hier irgendwie komplett.
Kann ich das nach installieren oder so?


----------



## ikosaeder (7. Juli 2012)

Welche Distribution hast du denn installiert? Kde ist nur der Desktop.


----------



## Andre267 (7. Juli 2012)

Debian ist drauf.


----------



## ikosaeder (7. Juli 2012)

Debian verwendet apt-get für die Paketverwaltung. Gib das einfach bei Google ein dann findest du eine Anleitung.


----------



## Andre267 (7. Juli 2012)

Das ist mir schon klar, aber ich suche eine grafische Oberfläche mit der ich die Pakete verwalten kann.


----------



## ikosaeder (7. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ein Frontend funktioniert aptitude. Aber Apr funktioniert auch in der Shell super.
Edit: Ich sollte keine Antworten vom Handy schreiben.


----------



## Andre267 (8. Juli 2012)

Kannst du mir bitte sagen, wie das heißt und wie ich das installiere etc.


----------



## ikosaeder (8. Juli 2012)

Das Ding heißt aptitude, ist aber nicht wirklich schön.
Du kannst mit 

```
apt-cache search Suchbegriff
```
nach Paketen suchen und mit 

```
apt-get install Paket
```
Sachen installieren.
Eine ausführliche Anleitung findest du hier:
http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=86
Wenn du unbedingt eine grafische Paketverwaltung brauchst, dann musst du vielleicht Opensuse oder Ubuntu installieren.


----------

